# Where most of my corn goes



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=356424861358697


I farm kitty corner across the intersection and sell him the corn for silage off that farm.Around 6500 tons this yr.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Thats quite the pile of corn.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I assume they have to cover that pile of corn to avoid spoilage??


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

PaMike said:


> I assume they have to cover that pile of corn to avoid spoilage??


Yes they will.He is still filling it.They grind the corn and pack it and then tarp it.

The pile to the west that is covered is corn silage.There is also another pile of silage in the field thats covered.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

We have a grain elevator next door, and a few years ago they had a big pile of corn just sitting on the ground; they did not have room in the silos. It sat there all winter, and was then put in to the silo sometime the next winter. I know they had to have some lost, but I don't know how much.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Where are all the trees?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

deadmoose said:


> Where are all the trees?


Up north,lol.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> Where are all the trees?


Weren't many trees in this part of the state till the settlers came. I told my wife that and she could t believe it that most of the trees around here were planted by someone, save for the ones by rivers and creeks.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

stack em up said:


> Weren't many trees in this part of the state till the settlers came. I told my wife that and she could t believe it that most of the trees around here were planted by someone, save for the ones by rivers and creeks.


I do not make it that far south or west often. A guy can forget how different it gets not all that far away. That far in another direction from me (give or take) the only clearings are freshly logged, burned, or rock.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

stack em up said:


> Weren't many trees in this part of the state till the settlers came. I told my wife that and she could t believe it that most of the trees around here were planted by someone, save for the ones by rivers and creeks.


A little more southern Mn history.Some of the settlers made houses out of sod because not enough trees for wood.Prarie grass was wound up tight by hand to make a log to burn for heat.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> A little more southern Mn history.Some of the settlers made houses out of sod because not enough trees for wood.Prarie grass was wound up tight by hand to make a log to burn for heat.


Thus the dugout sod house in Walnut Grove, MN, home of Laura Ingalls Wilder.


----------

